# Carry open or other wise when did you start



## bruce

I started on the farm in 1970 at 10 years old (wild dogs) Grandpaw said if you se one shoot it.... The only time since with out was school. Had to keep it in the truck or on a horse.


----------



## ironman172

When I bought my land, always have it on my side in the woods working......you never know


----------



## Drm50

I started at about 12, after suffering a dog bite that required 20 some stitches and a couple other lesser bites.
I had a holster sewn in my newspaper bag for a Ruger 22 auto. My route took me in and out of limits of small
town I lived in. Back in early 60s it was no big deal for a kid to have a 22. Never got a bad bite again, and
there weren't as many dogs around as there was before.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Trapping at 16 years old..h and r 22 mag. Even carried into stores to buy sardines for bait....1977 thru 1980


----------



## laynhardwood

I just started carrying recently but I don't leave home without something. I started carrying a Government size 1911 in a shoulder holster when back in the woods or wading. I carry a j frame in summer and a light weight Colt Commander or a Shield around town now depending on clothing choice. I don't need as stout a belt with the Shield but it's also a little thicker so it's a trade off. I don't know if I'm any safer but I feel safer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> I just started carrying recently but I don't leave home without something. I started carrying a Government size 1911 in a shoulder holster when back in the woods or wading. I carry a j frame in summer and a light weight Colt Commander or a Shield around town now depending on clothing choice. I don't need as stout a belt with the Shield but it's also a little thicker so it's a trade off. I don't know if I'm any safer but I feel safer.


Definitely safer


----------



## Drm50

I live in the sticks, when stream fishing I carry a 63 S&W, I was carrying a 422S&W but couldn't shoot it as well
as revolver. In woods I carry a 17 S&W. These are all 22s, but I don't worry about them not being up to anything
I might need them for. A 22hp will make anything sick enough to take its mind of me. If I go somewhere that
there may be "health hazards" I carry a Walther PP. It's flat and comfortable to carry and dependable.


----------



## bruce

Being I live in the big city I carry a 45 in my back a 9 shield on left and a c m&p 9 on the right.


----------



## bruce

Tom all I used to dispage criters with was an old broken hocky stiky.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> Tom all I used to dispage criters with was an old broken hocky stiky.


Never felt like getting bit by a **** or fox....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> Being I live in the big city I carry a 45 in my back a 9 shield on left and a c m&p 9 on the right.


Dang.....where do ya live


----------



## laynhardwood

Sounds like E99 and St. Clair or woodland and buckeye in Cleveland


----------



## DenOhio

I started carrying when a serial killer in my local area was killing hunters and fisherman. I believe it was 1989. Thomas Dillion was the killers name if you goggle it you can read about it. Don't know if he would have got me cause he was a sniper type but I had hope. I figure he is still in prison!


----------



## Drm50

I remember Dillion well, had a shop at the time and one of our customers was killed by this ---- over in the
strip pit area while bow hunting. The Cops were working around the clock to get this guy. When on the farm
I was carrying a H&K 91 and a M1 carbine when fishing. A pistol is a toy in a gunfight with a rifle.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DenOhio said:


> I started carrying when a serial killer in my local area was killing hunters and fisherman. I believe it was 1989. Thomas Dillion was the killers name if you goggle it you can read about it. Don't know if he would have got me cause he was a sniper type but I had hope. I figure he is still in prison!


He died in prison at the age or 61. 2011 I think


----------



## bobk

Around 1981 when I bought my first piece of land. I open carry all the time at my place. I wouldn't feel right going to the back side of the property without something on my side. You never know what you could encounter.


----------



## bruce

I lived out side of barnsville . Near piedmont when Dillon was around


Saugeye Tom said:


> Trapping at 16 years old..h and r 22 mag. Even carried into stores to buy sardines for bait....1977 thru 1980


You put holes in your pelts.


DenOhio said:


> I started carrying when a serial killer in my local area was killing hunters and fisherman. I believe it was 1989. Thomas Dillion was the killers name if you goggle it you can read about it. Don't know if he would have got me cause he was a sniper type but I had hope. I figure he is still in prison!


 10/ 21/ 11 was a good day. that a hole died.


----------



## bruce

Not where I live. I am a landloard .


Saugeye Tom said:


> Dang.....where do ya live


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I carry my "Kimber 1911 45 Crimson Carry" everywhere.... for the last 3 yrs. Both inside the waist band and outside the waistband cc holsters depending on what I'm wearing. Never opened carried.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bruce said:


> I lived out side of barnsville . Near piedmont when Dillon was around
> 
> You put holes in your pelts.
> 10/ 21/ 11 was a good day. that a hole died.


Wow I remember when that was happening. I was an acquaintance of one of the victims.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> I lived out side of barnsville . Near piedmont when Dillon was around
> 
> You put holes in your pelts.
> 10/ 21/ 11 was a good day. that a hole died.


In the ear....


----------



## boatnut

bruce said:


> Being I live in the big city I carry a 45 in my back a 9 shield on left and a c m&p 9 on the right.


the movie "taxi driver" comes to mind


----------



## Drm50

There were a lot of people investigated by the law. They had a profile of the shooter that ended up matching
Dillion 100%. The investigators had 3 nuts in our area that they were looking at. They were looking for people
that purchased 7x57mm rifles and ammo. It was a wierd feeling to be out hunting or fishing, to worry if you
were in some nuts crosshairs. I had a experience one day when walking down a fence line with a rifle. The
Law came by and stopped and ordered me to drop the gun and come up to the road. Lucky for me there was
a local Deputy with them that knew me. Dillon had everyone on edge, people were afraid to go hunting and 
fishing in the rural areas. If you saw the capture, he was just getting ready to shoot a girl jogging when they
decided they could wait no longer.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> You never know what you could encounter.


Glock vs Glock.. one hell of a mess..


----------



## Specwar

When I got discharged from the Military in 1973, carried an illegal concealed weapon on me until I decided to become legal about 3 years ago and got my CCW. I figured the Military trained me, sent me off to Viet Nam a few times so they trusted me.

Dillon, the piece of **** that burned down my grandfathers 1800's log framed farm house. What a piece or work he was!!!!


----------



## Drm50

Specwar, see you live down on Piney, I can roll a rock down on you.


----------



## bobk

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I carry my "Kimber 1911 45 Crimson Carry" everywhere.... for the last 3 yrs. Both inside the waist band and outside the waistband cc holsters depending on what I'm wearing. Never opened carried.


What holster are you using for iwb carry with the Kimber? I have the crimson ultra carry. Just curious.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Winthrop hand made, wet formed in Lakewood. Very nice holsters reasonably priced. Good local guy too.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 227897
> Winthrop hand made, wet formed in Lakewood. Very nice holsters reasonably priced. Good local guy too.


IWB on the bottom.


----------



## bobk

Very nice. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Specwar

Drm50 said:


> Specwar, see you live down on Piney, I can roll a rock down on you.


????????


----------



## SemperFi

DenOhio said:


> I started carrying when a serial killer in my local area was killing hunters and fisherman. I believe it was 1989. Thomas Dillion was the killers name if you goggle it you can read about it. Don't know if he would have got me cause he was a sniper type but I had hope. I figure he is still in prison!


I used to work with his brother. I bow hunted a lot Egypt Valley down by Piedmont Lake. The hotel we stayed at was her nephew got killed they thought it was drugs. But it was Dillion.


----------



## twostate

It must be really sad to be afraid of the world around you. To be afraid in the woods in ohio is laughable. To go to a store and worry everyone's out to get you must be torture. Scared old white guy sindrome.


----------



## Dovans

From Denohio...I started carrying when a serial killer in my local area was killing hunters and fisherman. I believe it was 1989. Thomas Dillion was the killers name if you goggle it you can read about it. Don't know if he would have got me cause he was a sniper type but I had hope. I figure he is still in prison!....

from columbus dispatch;
http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2011/10/21/Dillon-dies.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Dovans said:


> From Denohio...I started carrying when a serial killer in my local area was killing hunters and fisherman. I believe it was 1989. Thomas Dillion was the killers name if you goggle it you can read about it. Don't know if he would have got me cause he was a sniper type but I had hope. I figure he is still in prison!....
> 
> from columbus dispatch;
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2011/10/21/Dillon-dies.html


Dead in 2011


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twostate said:


> It must be really sad to be afraid of the world around you. To be afraid in the woods in ohio is laughable. To go to a store and worry everyone's out to get you must be torture. Scared old white guy sindrome.


Must be a new guy....


----------



## twostate

Saugeye Tom said:


> Must be a new guy....


Must be a scared old white guy..........


----------



## Specwar

yeah, I'm an old white guy too, scared-not, safe yes.
Its sYndrome,


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twostate said:


> Must be a scared old white guy..........


Never scared. Carry daily . new guy, We usually are nice to each other and not racist on the fourms


----------



## laynhardwood

New guy, who whizzed in your cheerios this morning? I would rather have a gun and not need it than need a gun and not have it.


----------



## bobk

Ignore the insulting child.


----------



## DenOhio

Saugeye Tom said:


> He died in prison at the age or 61. 2011 I think


Good thanks


----------



## twostate

Racist? This fear of everything around you really is an epidemic, and in my circle, a little reality check never hurts. If you are worried in your yak, or boat, or own property, you are probably creating events in your head that will never happen. It's like you hit sixty years old and paranoia starts. We had this same discussion at deer camp this year, and nobody left with hurt feelings or cried racist, and we'll return next year with new tales and stories, life goes on, deal with it, don't worry about it.


----------



## DenOhio

It's a shame I no longer feel safe going out these days but it is what it is. I'm sure theres little chance we may have against a sniper with a long gun. Still, I feel somewhat safer with a pistol for a defense as need be. It's a different world today. How you win against an insane fool with a long gun is beyond my thought process. But if all of us as legal carry are aware of our surroundings we may very well save someone else as well as our loved ones. The more that carry the better in my opinion. Who knows one of you my save my wife, my kids, my buddies one day. Just know that I feel we all have a very serious obligation to protect everyone as real threats develops. Myself I pray I never need to shoot another human. I actually gave that extensive thought and to this date I'm not positive how I may feel after such a tragic event. As justifying as it may be, I'm not sure. But rest assured if I can save someone's life I will act. Dealing with the afterwards will just be something each of us will need handle in our own ways. For all of our sakes let's hope that it never is required by any of us.


----------



## Specwar

twostate said:


> Racist? This fear of everything around you really is an epidemic, and in my circle, a little reality check never hurts. If you are worried in your yak, or boat, or own property, you are probably creating events in your head that will never happen. It's like you hit sixty years old and paranoia starts. We had this same discussion at deer camp this year, and nobody left with hurt feelings or cried racist, and we'll return next year with new tales and stories, life goes on, deal with it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Specwar

No racist intent here. State and Country say I can carry a concealed weapon, and I choose to do so, period. Your statement regarding hitting 60 and paranoia starts, I find to be abrasive. The first people you should look up when the **** starts in this country, and it will, are some of us 60 plus year old Veterans who have been there. One thing you never want to do is take this 60 plus year old veteran for granted. Scared no, smart yes. End of my participation in this thread...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well put Do.....I am actually more nervous when I can't carry....school functions for the g kids etc


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well put spec....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It


Specwar said:


> No racist intent here. State and Country say I can carry a concealed weapon, and I choose to do so, period. Your statement regarding hitting 60 and paranoia starts, I find to be abrasive. The first people you should look up when the **** starts in this country, and it will, are some of us 60 plus year old Veterans who have been there. One thing you never want to do is take this 60 plus year old veteran for granted. Scared no, smart yes. End of my participation in this thread...


It's a good thread.....just got off track and trolled a tad


----------



## bruce

And now back to show.


----------



## Popspastime

twostate said:


> It must be really sad to be afraid of the world around you. To be afraid in the woods in ohio is laughable. To go to a store and worry everyone's out to get you must be torture. Scared old white guy sindrome.


You really need to go troll another tree hugger forum. It's our right as it is yours to carry if you like and WE choose to exercise that right. Unless you've ever been shot at (which I really doubt or you wouldn't be running your lip like that) you might reconsider. You must live in the real rural area where stealing a cow is big news. I'll lay 10 to 1 you won't have the guts to walk some of these city streets after dark and feel safe..??


----------



## Drm50

I only carry a pistol when in the woods or stream fishing for opportunity shots at varmits, when
Dillon was on the loose it was a different story. Back in 80s when working construction in the big
cities I did carry. I never needed it, some guys I knew needed one. Got beat up and robbed in
Cleveland. I wouldn't go into any of those places at night without a piece. Might not need it but
then again you might. Construction workers were prime targets, the gremlins figured you had 
cash, and would lay for guys in parking lots. There were no CCPs back then either.


----------



## mike hunt

Weird, bricklayers don't get robbed??? If you have to be in a dangerous environment, by all means carry a gun. I don't know how many times I've been in the woods, walking, fishing, bow hunting and wished I had a gun to shoot a coyote. I like the idea of open carry for that reason. I don't have a ccw, maybe in a couple of years when I'm 60 I'll get it. The one thing that surprises me is that we don't hear about people having accidental discharges


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> I only carry a pistol when in the woods or stream fishing for opportunity shots at varmits, when
> Dillon was on the loose it was a different story. Back in 80s when working construction in the big
> cities I did carry. I never needed it, some guys I knew needed one. Got beat up and robbed in
> Cleveland. I wouldn't go into any of those places at night without a piece. Might not need it but
> then again you might. Construction workers were prime targets, the gremlins figured you had
> cash, and would lay for guys in parking lots. There were no CCPs back then either.


I was pulled over for a seat belt violation. Informed the officer that I had a license and my firearm. He said good.....it's no good to you if you don't have it...always carry

....


----------



## Mr. A

bruce said:


> Being I live in the big city I carry a 45 in my back a 9 shield on left and a c m&p 9 on the right.


Good lord brother! That is a lot of weight to carry around! Why not just carry additional clips?

I carry my wife's "girlfriend," Kimber (she's 45 but slim, light, and easy to carry!) whenever I am out in the woods, wading, fishing, etc. I either carry that or my M&P 9mm when out depending on clothing/weather. The 9mm is getting traded in on a thinner Sig P239 in the near future. Then the wife can keep hers all to herself! LOL


----------



## bruce

It not bad light weight boots one in each.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

twostate said:


> It must be really sad to be afraid of the world around you. To be afraid in the woods in ohio is laughable. To go to a store and worry everyone's out to get you must be torture. Scared old white guy sindrome.


We aren't scared... we're prepared. Your lost bud... haven't a clue.. Besides, it's our Constitutional Right troll...


----------



## MIGHTY

All I do is work and go to school so I don't carry all too often. when I got my CCW about 7 years ago I carried a full size colt 1911 whenever I went to my brothers auto shop near Cleveland ave and Morse road, especially when we would work late into the night during summer with one of the bay doors open. My brother informed me that a carry out right infront of their shop tends to get robbed fairly often and both of my trucks have been broken into on different occasions while they were there. One night a buddy and I were out fishing a somewhat local flow and around midnight a cop parked on a bridge that was about 50 yards down stream and shined his spotlight on us and asked if we'd have a word with him. He informed us that there had been numerous armed robberies in that area and no one was ever caught. The next few times I went to that spot I was packing. Eventually I just decided to fish elsewhere but I'll still throw my gp100 into my tackle bag on occasion.


----------



## DenOhio

Mmmmm let me say this about the scared old white guy! For one I have several buddies that are not white. I never have to say that it's sad. In fact my sons both carry age 26 and 32 so they fall short of the way you categorize people. My friends aren't black, white, brown or green they are friends. Folks that throw in colors making references to PEOPLE are typically racist I think. I have no intention of ever referring to my friends as any color, religion or anything else describing them as anything friends. My friends do not refer to me as white guy or old which I find offensive. I'll also say my friends also carry so thinking this carry is subject to being old or white is profiling I don't appreciate. My wife's very best friend is a wonderful mother, cook, parent, wife, cook and I refuse to name her a color. Her, her husband and wonderful children would never call me a white guy! So this "old white" guy had to say this because my "God" says to love everyone. I wanted to let it go but I'll always stand for Our God. If I offended, I won't apologize cause if I don't stand for something I fall for anything. In that, yup I am old and closer to the end I want to attempt being a good and faithful servant as God expects! I fail daily as we all do, but not attempting to be a good person is at the top of my bucket list. Sorry, didn't mean to go on a rant! Tite lines and blue skies to you all!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well stated


----------



## DenOhio

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well stated


Thanks Tom sorry about the rant!


----------



## Mr. A

Den Ohio, thanks for your post. I feel like being White and of age has made me (and those in my situation) feel like we have to prove something to everyone else when the truth is we don't.


----------



## DenOhio

Mr. A said:


> Den Ohio, thanks for your post. I feel like being White and of age has made me (and those in my situation) feel like we have to prove something to everyone else when the truth is we don't.


I'm glad you feel that way, never do we need to feel bad for being anything. As for me I treat everyone as I'd like to be treated. I'm honest, worked hard all my life, love my God, my family, my friends and everyone I possibly can. If someone doesn't like me or thinks ill of me I respect their choice, dust my feet and move on. As for proving anything to anyone-----NOPE!


----------



## ezbite

carry? who said i carry??


----------



## DenOhio

ezbite said:


> carry? who said i carry??


Lol atta boy


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> carry? who said i carry??


The only plastic that should be carried is in your wallet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> The only plastic that should be carried is in your wallet.


like..lol I see you're back too


----------



## ezbite

You sum bitzh I'm gonna start a protest if you keep it up..


----------



## supercanoe

twostate said:


> It must be really sad to be afraid of the world around you. To be afraid in the woods in ohio is laughable. To go to a store and worry everyone's out to get you must be torture. Scared old white guy sindrome.


I will admit that I am scared. This is not the same society or world that I was born into. Some of the things that happen in the world today scare the **** out of me. There are a lot of crazy people out there doing harm to others. I believe in self reliance and constant vigilance. I believe in arming the good guys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I don't get a scared feeling...just cautious I guess


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You sum bitzh I'm gonna start a protest if you keep it up..


Didn't you already protest last weekend with the group?


----------



## MIGHTY

You guys are right. The incident that happened at OSU recently really made it hit home for one of my close friends. He said "we hear about similar situations but I never thought it could/would happen so close to us" so he bought his first hand gun a few weeks later. I go to class twice a week after work from 6-9:30 and in the past students received emails stating to if at all possible walk to your car with a friend/classmate because of people getting into confrontations. I hate to sound like a scared 30 year old but that stuff makes ya think. Of course, there's no carrying on or near campus but I always have one of my case or hen and rooster knives in my pocket. I'm not scared to go to school but walking back to my truck at night I'm always pretty aware of my surroundings. Plus I figure it's probably too cold out for someone to be outside robbing people if they can't even get/keep a normal job.


----------



## Dovans

MIGHTY said:


> You guys are right. The incident that happened at OSU recently really made it hit home for one of my close friends. He said "we hear about similar situations but I never thought it could/would happen so close to us" so he bought his first hand gun a few weeks later. I go to class twice a week after work from 6-9:30 and in the past students received emails stating to if at all possible walk to your car with a friend/classmate because of people getting into confrontations. I hate to sound like a scared 30 year old but that stuff makes ya think. Of course, there's no carrying on or near campus but I always have one of my case or hen and rooster knives in my pocket. I'm not scared to go to school but walking back to my truck at night I'm always pretty aware of my surroundings. Plus I figure it's probably too cold out for someone to be outside robbing people if they can't even get/keep a normal job.


Ruger makes a very nice 380 that 9.9/10 people wont know that you have it in your pocket. I wouldnt hesitate to carry one now on campus


----------



## Saugernut

Reactions are the majority of what you will be dealing with
The question is how fast can you do this 
People who mean you harm aren't going to let you know it's coming

A large portion of folks that carry and have a license to do so will not be fast enough


----------



## DenOhio

Saugernut said:


> Reactions are the majority of what you will be dealing with
> The question is how fast can you do this
> People who mean you harm aren't going to let you know it's coming
> 
> A large portion of folks that carry and have a license to do so will not be fast enough


You may be assuming they will start with the guy carrying a gun. The perpetrator better know which one is carrying and what if there's more than one carrying. Just my opinion of that statement.


----------



## Specwar

Guess I will rejoin this conversation. The point in todays world is to be cognizant in the environment that you are in . ESPECIALLY, if you are carrying. Of course you cannot always pick out the bad guy, especially if the bad guy chooses to target you in a one on one situation, _then _ your reaction time is critical.
If lets say you were sitting in a movie house, or other large group of people and some @hole walks in sporting an AK, of course the first thing I am going to do is get low and chamber a round. Period. Cognizant= being aware. Live it.

Can't remember it all but some of it is " Lord if today is the day you chose for me to die, please let my hand be quick and steady, my aim be true , and let me die in a pile of brass" .


----------



## Dovans

Specwar said:


> . The point in todays world is to be cognizant in the environment that you are in .


Thats it... Whether your carrying or not. You have to be aware where you are and where your loved ones are, and where you can get out..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pr


Saugernut said:


> Reactions are the majority of what you will be dealing with
> The question is how fast can you do this
> People who mean you harm aren't going to let you know it's coming
> 
> A large portion of folks that carry and have a license to do so will not be fast enough


Practice practice practice


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Specwar said:


> Guess I will rejoin this conversation. The point in todays world is to be cognizant in the environment that you are in . ESPECIALLY, if you are carrying. Of course you cannot always pick out the bad guy, especially if the bad guy chooses to target you in a one on one situation, _then _ your reaction time is critical.
> If lets say you were sitting in a movie house, or other large group of people and some @hole walks in sporting an AK, of course the first thing I am going to do is get low and chamber a round. Period. Cognizant= being aware. Live it.
> 
> Can't remember it all but some of it is " Lord if today is the day you chose for me to die, please let my hand be quick and steady, my aim be true , and let me die in a pile of brass" .


My round is already chambered 


Specwar said:


> Guess I will rejoin this conversation. The point in todays world is to be cognizant in the environment that you are in . ESPECIALLY, if you are carrying. Of course you cannot always pick out the bad guy, especially if the bad guy chooses to target you in a one on one situation, _then _ your reaction time is critical.
> If lets say you were sitting in a movie house, or other large group of people and some @hole walks in sporting an AK, of course the first thing I am going to do is get low and chamber a round. Period. Cognizant= being aware. Live it.
> 
> Can't remember it all but some of it is " Lord if today is the day you chose for me to die, please let my hand be quick and steady, my aim be true , and let me die in a pile of brass" .


----------



## DenOhio

Even though I could be slower than in my 20s I think I am alright. I hope I never need to test my skills. But I would rather go down swinging


----------



## Saugernut

Don't forget the proper mindset, 
Again most don't have it and when the moment arrives won't be able to get the job done, this is nothing against them it's just training, experience and a host of other traits that your average ccw permit holder does not possess. Just ashame we even have to worry about it.


----------



## Saugernut

DenOhio said:


> You may be assuming they will start with the guy carrying a gun. The perpetrator better know which one is carrying and what if there's more than one carrying. Just my opinion of that statement.


No I'm not assuming anything


----------



## Saugeye Tom

12 days and counting...I can park on school grounds and leave my firearm in the truck instead of at home for ball games!!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler

Huh. Guess I just never felt the need to carry.
Nowadays, can't say I fault anyone that does though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

creekcrawler said:


> Huh. Guess I just never felt the need to carry.
> Nowadays, can't say I fault anyone that does though.


I have felt the need for awhile. Held up once with a gun to my belly. It may or may not been real ill never know...he got 25 bucks and some misc stuff. I had plenty of time before it happend, But i was a law fearing man and did not carry at that time. Saw it coming but couldnt get away. NEVER AGAIN


----------



## creekcrawler

creekcrawler said:


> Guess I just never felt the need to carry.


I may not carry, but coming in/near our house uninvited would be rather unhealthy for a person.


----------



## DenOhio

creekcrawler said:


> I may not carry, but coming in/near our house uninvited would be rather unhealthy for a person.


Ammo cost is to high for warning shots : )


----------



## Drm50

I don't carry, because of where I live there is hardly any crime. When I worked in the big cities
on construction back in 80s I carried on the job and off. That was before CC was legal. I didn't
care, you never know if one of these punks is going to shoot you just for grins. I'd rather be in
court for carrying than on a slab.


----------



## Drm50

If some nogood shoots me, I hope he uses a real gun. It would be embarrassing to have chiseled
in your stone, " killed by a punk with Plastic Pistol". I'm not sure if St.Pete would let you through
the gate, might cast you in the Pitt with the Glock owners.


----------



## Dovans

I was looking at a Sig 320 today. They called an evolution gun. The trigger was removable and can fit into another 320 of different size or caliber. Thats if he totally understood what he was talking about. Interesting....


----------



## Drm50

Dovan, you lost me on that one. Newer generation Auto pistols are not my area of smarts. I know
some you can swap out barrels & magazines for a different cal. Some swap out the upper slide
and barrel assembly, to switch cals.


----------



## Dovans

I also got to handle Kimber's new Wheel gun.. First impressions... Light. 2nd impression.. Balanced. It was nice. Still, small gun to be firing a 357. If I ran across one for 600-650 range, I wouldnt hesitate to buy it. At 875.00 just outta reach.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> If some nogood shoots me, I hope he uses a real gun. It would be embarrassing to have chiseled
> in your stone, " killed by a punk with Plastic Pistol". I'm not sure if St.Pete would let you through
> the gate, might cast you in the Pitt with the Glock owners.


THE PITT? Thats where Bob K is with all them 45's


----------



## Popspastime

Dovans said:


> I was looking at a Sig 320 today. They called an evolution gun. The trigger was removable and can fit into another 320 of different size or caliber. Thats if he totally understood what he was talking about. Interesting....


Has the absolute worse trigger out there, try it before you buy it.


----------



## laynhardwood

Popspastime said:


> Has the absolute worse trigger out there, try it before you buy it.


Wow, it's even worse than a Glock? I couldn't resist


----------



## Popspastime

laynhardwood said:


> Wow, it's even worse than a Glock? I couldn't resist


I like to think of them as a "Glink"


----------



## Drm50

Dovans said:


> I also got to handle Kimber's new Wheel gun.. First impressions... Light. 2nd impression.. Balanced. It was nice. Still, small gun to be firing a 357. If I ran across one for 600-650 range, I wouldnt hesitate to buy it. At 875.00 just outta reach.


Kimber makes a quality piece. I'm not into snubbies, but I question the gain of a 357 over 38sp
or +P in barrels that short.


----------



## ruffhunter

I about always carry anymore. As an officer, i didnt used to off duty where I grew up/worked in a rural area. But now living on the outskirts and working a higher crime/drug user urban area I do now. Too easy not to slip on a compact or small gun in the pocket or kydex on the belt. I dont open carry as i always have it covered by a shirt. Still like a 22 for woods carry, but have had couple close calls with 2 legged pricks in southern ohio hills. but those were meth heads. however as our local population gets off heroin their switching to meth.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> Wow, it's even worse than a Glock? I couldn't resist


yup ya just made the list


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup ya just made the list


I'm on that list quite a bit now


----------



## Betain

Use to not worry about it but running charters in Ashtabula changed my mind about this a few years ago. Never seen anybody who looks like they are up to any trouble around the docks but up in the town when getting coffee and ice in the early morning I have seen some truly whacked out people for a town that size. Got me thinking about cleaning the boats in the evening with quite a few trips worth of cash on me and how much of an easy target I would be down there. 

I don't conceal carry everywhere but I do in certain situations i do, I have never open carried before though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> I'm on that list quite a bit now


its ok....i still like you


----------



## MIGHTY

Made some posts earlier in this thread. This past Wednesday some punk came to my school to pick up his girlfriend and flashed his gun to a guy that I guess she had been talking/flirting with. They closed the campus down for the rest of the day. The incident happened in the building my class is in. Now those long walks across campus back to my truck at 9:30pm feel a little more awkward...


----------

